# Veterans



## Zack (Nov 11, 2015)

_Thank you for your service.
Let us remember, especially, those who didn't come home._


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 11, 2015)

<<USN (Ret.)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 11, 2015)

USMC in my youth.


----------



## BroBill (Nov 11, 2015)

USAF, retired


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 11, 2015)

USA, curently active...12yrs


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Nov 11, 2015)

ARNG, still serving


----------



## MarkR (Nov 12, 2015)

Between active Army and Army Reserve, 22 years, including a Viet Nam tour.


----------



## Companion Joe (Nov 12, 2015)

United States Navy


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 13, 2015)

ARNG, 12-years (medically discharged)


----------



## Pete Ramboldt (Nov 13, 2015)

United Statres Air Force


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 13, 2015)

USAF. 5yrs
Currently I am enrolled at a VA facility,for mental illness.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 14, 2015)

Navy, 9 years.


----------



## hiram357 (Nov 14, 2015)

Army, Active 12+ years, still serving


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 14, 2015)

Hiram357 where u at?  Mos?


----------



## hiram357 (Nov 14, 2015)

Germ


jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Hiram357 where u at?  Mos?


Germany, 35P


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 15, 2015)

I miss Germany...i was in Giessen from 03-06


----------



## KSigMason (Nov 15, 2015)

hiram357 said:


> Germ
> 
> Germany, 35P


I was a 35F (96B)


----------



## hiram357 (Nov 15, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> I miss Germany...i was in Giessen from 03-06


Germany is awesome. I love it here. And German Freemasonry is amazing.


----------



## hiram357 (Nov 15, 2015)

KSigMason said:


> I was a 35F (96B)


Nice! We like to joke that the 35Fs take all our work, wrap it up in a nice package and then take all the credit!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 15, 2015)

35P is crypto ling right?


----------



## goomba (Nov 15, 2015)

US Army active 2002-2006
Serving in a different capacity in the US Dept. of Veterans Affairs.


----------



## hiram357 (Nov 17, 2015)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> 35P is crypto ling right?


Yup.


----------



## Matt S (Nov 22, 2015)

Army 11+ years still active


----------



## SCStrong (Sep 8, 2017)

US Army  - 11B


----------



## the_widows_son (Sep 9, 2017)

USAF Security Forces 11 yrs this month 

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 9, 2017)

USAF AD 04-10 2F0X1
USAFR 12-present 4V0X1


----------



## Matt S (Sep 9, 2017)

the_widows_son said:


> USAF Security Forces 11 yrs this month
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


Congrats on the anniversary...I hit 13 years this month


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 9, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> 2F0X1
> 4V0X1


??


Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Sep 9, 2017)

United States Army(retired)


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 9, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Lol, AFSC=MOS. 2F0X1 is fuels and 4V0X1 is optometry technician


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 9, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Lol, AFSC=MOS. 2F0X1 is fuels and 4V0X1 is optometry technician


Figured

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## the_widows_son (Sep 10, 2017)

Matt S said:


> Congrats on the anniversary...I hit 13 years this month


Nice Brother where are you stationed?

Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt S (Sep 10, 2017)

the_widows_son said:


> Nice Brother where are you stationed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using My Freemasonry mobile app


At the moment Yuma Proving Grounds...headed to San Antonio in a few months though


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 10, 2017)

Mos?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## jgil1970 (Sep 10, 2017)

Matt S said:


> At the moment Yuma Proving Grounds...headed to San Antonio in a few months though



When you get to San Antonio, come out to Helotes Lodge #1429. I'm the SW. We are there every Monday and Thursday from about 5:00 until 8:30 or so. It's located in Helotes, about 30 minutes from Fort Sam Houston and Lackland AFB. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt S (Sep 10, 2017)

jgil1970 said:


> When you get to San Antonio, come out to Helotes Lodge #1429. I'm the SW. We are there every Monday and Thursday from about 5:00 until 8:30 or so. It's located in Helotes, about 30 minutes from Fort Sam Houston and Lackland AFB.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Heck yea I sure will thanks for the invite I have another brother who is pcsing as we speak down there.  We had been talking about visiting lodges down there together


----------



## Matt S (Sep 10, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Mos?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Not sure if you are asking me but I'm a Medic


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 10, 2017)

Matt S said:


> Not sure if you are asking me but I'm a Medic


You going to the school house?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt S (Sep 10, 2017)

U


Ripcord22A said:


> You going to the school house?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Yes sir I am but not to teach ait there is a new course starting up that I'm fortunate to hopefully be a part of and teach at


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 11, 2017)

Matt S said:


> U
> 
> 
> Yes sir I am but not to teach ait there is a new course starting up that I'm fortunate to hopefully be a part of and teach at



Im a 79R Recruiter.  Was a 31B MP from 03-12 when i converted to 79R.  

What's the name of the course?



Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Matt S (Sep 11, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Im a 79R Recruiter.  Was a 31B MP from 03-12 when i converted to 79R.
> 
> What's the name of the course?
> 0900 MilSOF Expeditionary Combat Medic course
> ...


----------



## Matt S (Sep 11, 2017)

Expeditionary Combat Medic


----------



## CLewey44 (Sep 12, 2017)

Ive been to Ft. Sam. They have a good training facility down there.


----------

